# CPC-A Seeking Volunteer, Employment Opportunities in Sacramento Calif



## tbrewer1219@att.net (Jan 9, 2013)

Teresa B. Brewer
12302 Paleo Way
Rancho Cordova, Ca 95742
Home: 916-608-4470
Cell: 916-342-3527

The medical field offers many career opportunities and financial stability. While I was working for AT&T I completed Penn Foster Academy on-line course on Medical Coding/Billing and Office Practices. Then when I retired from AT&T, I began studying for the American Academy of Professional Coders CPC certification exam which I passed in September of 2012.
I am seeking to gain experience with a medical practice in Sacramento Ca. I am willing to volunteer my time, and any opportunity for employment after training would be a plus.
I am a hard worker, self-motivated, adaptable, enthusiastic, punctual and conscientious. 
If you are interested please e-mail me at tbrewer1219@att.net and I would be glad to send my resume at that time. Thank you for your consideration.

Teresa Brewer                   						  CPC-A


----------

